# How Dark?



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Trying to decide between projector and screen vs large screen tv. It will be part of a game room with theater on one end and bar and pool table at the other end. How dark does it have to be to get a good picture with a projector?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im not sure there is any hard and fast rule about how bright it needs to be, I think it just depends on the situation. I know LCD projectors are the brightest but ambient light will still cost you perceived contrast no matter how bright the projector. If it were me I would seriously consider a large screen tv first. Whats your budget?


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

I went from a 58" plasma to a 100" projected image with a Mitsubishi HC1500 and DIY screen. While this older projector is no light cannon, even in ambient light conditions, watching sports on this big of a screen is much more immersive and impressive. Everyone who has come over to watch a game has been impressed.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds like that is a big room. I can see that when you have people over for a game with a mixed venue (some people watching the game, some socializing, some playing pool), that the light could be a problem. Projectors are getting brighter/better now days. I would get one that can stand up to some ambient light & then you can lower the brightness when your just watching movies in the dark. A TV in a room that big just wont give you the same impact.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

I watch sports all the time with lights on, just use dynamic mode. Yes the colors aren't as correct as a better mode but they are still good.

Also if you control the lighting in zones so you can light the bar area seperate so you don't have any lights on near the screen it helps alot. So planning your lighting can help alot, I would go with the projector, way more impact then a flat screen.


----------



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Mopar_Mudder said:


> I watch sports all the time with lights on, just use dynamic mode. Yes the colors aren't as correct as a better mode but they are still good.
> 
> Also if you control the lighting in zones so you can light the bar area seperate so you don't have any lights on near the screen it helps alot. So planning your lighting can help alot, I would go with the projector, way more impact then a flat screen.


Your home theater is absolutely awesome. I have a lot of questions. What kind of projector do you have? What kind of screen? How far from screen to projector? What kind of speakers do you have? Is the screen perforated? Did you design this? What a great job. I am sure you are enjoying it very much.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't speak for Mopar, but from the pictures, the front speakers look like Onix Rockets - perhaps 450's and Bigfoot? The subwoofer looks like one of the cylinder subs from SVS.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

sunnyc06 said:


> Trying to decide between projector and screen vs large screen tv. It will be part of a game room with theater on one end and bar and pool table at the other end. How dark does it have to be to get a good picture with a projector?


I don't know anything about the cost, but Screen Innovations has a rather sweet Black Diamond screen that looks amazing in almost ambient light. 

I saw it at Cedia Expo 2011, and was impressed. Perfect type of screen for a bar/multipurpose area. If not that screen, then you'd get some contrast improvement with a greyer screen.

If the theater is at one end - and bar/pool table are at other - light may not be such a big concern.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

sunnyc06 said:


> Your home theater is absolutely awesome. I have a lot of questions. What kind of projector do you have? What kind of screen? How far from screen to projector? What kind of speakers do you have? Is the screen perforated? Did you design this? What a great job. I am sure you are enjoying it very much.


Projector = Panny 4000, 17'-6" from screen
Screen = Seymour XD woven not perf 142" x 56.5" (material only, made my own frame)
Fronts = Rocket 760's (auge.dog was close)
Center = Rocket 200 (yes the big foot)
Surrounds = Triad Gold in walls
Sub = SVS Ultra

I did the design and build my self. bpape did the sound treatement designing for me.


----------



## vecktor (May 30, 2012)

Extra-large flat-panel TVs are getting really affordable. I bought a 70" Sharp at Costco last month for $1849. Other manufacturers are also now starting to push prices down aggressively on 70" and 80" LCD TVs.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I just want to point out that "light control" is not necessarily synonymous with "dark". Dim is desirable, but you don't need to black out the whole room.


----------

